# Identifying older burton snowboard



## Matt Doan (Oct 18, 2017)

I just picked up this Burton Canyon 62. I'd like to give snowboarding a shot this coming winter. I tried finding information on this particular board but couldn't find anything. Does anybody know how old it is or if it's any good for a beginner?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*ride it like u stole it*

its most likely between 10 and 20 thousand years old.

carbon dating may help narrow that down.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

If you search for 'burton canyon snowboard' loads of matches are found

It appears to be a wide version of the Custom, designed for riders with large feet. What foot size are you?

As for learning on it, probably not ideal as modern boards are more forgiving, but plenty of us on here learnt on those older boards so might work for you

It uses their old 3D binding mounting system. I'm not sure which bindings work with that.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Also, what's your weight?


----------



## jinnib83877 (Oct 6, 2017)

It was made around 1990.
Almost 30 year old.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Look it up on BurtonVault.com

I"m certain it wasn't made in 1990, they didn't make the Canyon until much later. It could be 20 years old, though.

Edit: I just looked. Don't see that exact colorway, but I'd say it's the 1999, so, almost 20 years old.

The board looks to be in good condition, and as long as it is (provided you're big enough to handle a 162 which I think is also a wide model), it'll be fine for you to start on.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

bazman said:


> It uses their old 3D binding mounting system. I'm not sure which bindings work with that.


All burton bindings except EST should have a disc that's compatible with the 3d system


----------



## Mikeypaul (Jan 21, 2020)

Matt Doan said:


> I just picked up this Burton Canyon 62. I'd like to give snowboarding a shot this coming winter. I tried finding information on this particular board but couldn't find anything. Does anybody know how old it is or if it's any good for a beginner?


I have that board. Bought it in 1999. It’s a great board. Light weight for its size. I’m a size 14 boot and weigh 200lbs it’s great for me. With the boards I was renting at the time my toes would drag and rub from hanging way over the board. I ski most often now but I still use that board 2-3 times a year. It’s a great board.


----------

